

How About an iOS App Idea Contest? - TheFullStack

I am launching a new idea to hopefully bridge the gap between the &quot;idea guys&quot; and technical software developers.<p>People approach me all the time asking me to build their app, many of which are good ideas being presented by impressive people. The problem is that most people simply can&#x27;t afford market rate for an iOS engineer, and an equity position simply is not a risk I&#x27;m willing to take.<p>Hence, I am launching (what is temporarily called) the M.V.P. (Minimum Viable Product) program. For a $25 application fee, anyone can submit an app idea. After 200 submissions have been received, we will pick one and develop it over the ensuing four weeks, no extra charges or fees. $25 could potentially develop your app. All submissions will receive, at the very least, our professional feedback covering potential costs, time frames, and technical challenges.<p>The website is located here at www.fullstack360.com<p>A blog post elaborating on the origin of the idea is here at www.fullstack360.wordpress.com<p>Please let me know any of your thoughts and suggestions, as I hope to iterate based on the response!
======
morganwilde
This looks brilliant :) As a lead generation tool this should work perfectly!
Having a minimum barrier to entry weed out all the undecided, and acts as a
forcing function to prepare the brief for your project as well as possible,
since there's money involved. A+ guys!

~~~
TheFullStack
Thank you so much! We hoped this type of offer would be as attractive as
possible to anyone with an idea by setting a price just high enough to
discourage anyone who isn't serious while keeping it low enough to make it
enticing to all. We would like to think it is a worthy investment, since
everyone will receive professional feedback.

If you have any other thoughts/ideas, let us know!

~~~
morganwilde
Oh absolutely I will, you definitely got my gears turning! :)

------
Jeremy1026
How do the financials work after the app is created? Do you keep profits, does
the idea man keep them, is it a split (at what percent)?

~~~
TheFullStack
At this time, we do not seek to be partners with a startup. This may change in
the future but at this point, we will develop the app with no strings
attached. We will certainly use our in-house libraries but we place no
restrictions on the re-usage of that code. Anyone can use it as they please
but your team cannot claim proprietary rights to our in-house standard
libraries.

So if your app reaches #1 in the iTunes app store, your company/team would
retain all the profits and never have to mention that we developed your M.V.P.
That should be covered in
[http://www.fullstack360.com/site/faq](http://www.fullstack360.com/site/faq)
but it can be edited if people don't think it is clear enough.

------
Lionga
I dont think you will find 200 fools pay 25$ to give you their idea for a
lottery ticket that you maybe develop a mvp out of it.

~~~
TheFullStack
But would 200 people submit their app idea for professional critique and
advice? My hourly rate for consulting is much higher than $25. As a bonus, the
idea may be selected for development.

